
The story of how LinkedIn shopped itself to Microsoft, Salesforce and Google - gvb
http://www.recode.net/2016/7/2/12085428/linkedin-microsoft-salesforce-google-deal-timeline
======
gvb
_June 7th AND 8th: Weiner and Hoffman each chat (separately) with Nadella,
telling him the $182 offer just isn’t good enough, but that they are open to a
$200 per share offer in cash. Sure, Nadella says, but we need to find “cost
synergies” with that price._

"Cost synergies" is a euphemism for layoffs. In other words, Linkedin's
employees will be paying for the bid increase.

